# Looking for a Steinhart



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

*Looking for a Steinhart*


View Advert


Diver style Steinhart wanted without Cyclops please.
On full bracelet and black face, not the grey faced model.... I'm funny that way.

Cheers

View attachment 16232





*Advertiser*

Faze



*Date*

07/04/19



*Price or Trade Value*

£0.10



*Category*

Wanted


----------

